# lost sounds



## thunder (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a rooted droid3 stock just did the wifi tether trick, all of that works fine but I lost screen lock sounds and touch screen sounds anyone got a fix







thanks in advance


----------



## thunder (Feb 11, 2012)

Well,after cycling on and off a few more times they came back.  I had already been cycling it most of the morning......thanks anyway ...... great job on all your tips and help. Thanks a bunch


----------

